# advice please



## v8imaging (Mar 22, 2011)

looking at getting a parrot or similar, not sure what to get, have been given a mahoosive parrot cage and loads of toys and stuff so i thought i may as well make use of it ! something that will talk with a friendly disposition would be perfect, have no idea what to look for but having done a bit of research i'm still clueless :whistling2: any advice would be brilliant


----------



## draco23 (Oct 31, 2011)

A Quaker might be a good option, but to get a good one you have to be willing to travel. They can be great talkers, very cuddly and playful. Yes they are small but they have big personalities. I would recommend a place near Telford, Shropshire called Becks Bird Barn. They are nationally renowned and come highly recommended. I have included the link to their site:2thumb:
Becks Bird Barn >>> Parrot Toys, Parrot Cages, Baby Birds, Pet Supplies, Reptile Supplies

Hope this helps you in your choice ........ and remember ..... a parrot is for life, not just for christmas


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

draco23 said:


> A Quaker might be a good option, but to get a good one you have to be willing to travel. They can be great talkers, very cuddly and playful. Yes they are small but they have big personalities. I would recommend a place near Telford, Shropshire called Becks Bird Barn. They are nationally renowned and come highly recommended. I have included the link to their site:2thumb:
> Becks Bird Barn >>> Parrot Toys, Parrot Cages, Baby Birds, Pet Supplies, Reptile Supplies
> 
> Hope this helps you in your choice ........ and remember ..... a parrot is for life, not just for christmas


Unless your deaf, a Quaker Parakeet would be a bad choice for most people! Yes they are big characters & can be very tame & can talk ok, the noise they produce is ear piercing, & many people wouldn't be able to put up with it, especially if they have neighbours closeby.

A Green-Cheeked Conure, Maroon-Bellied Conure, Jardines parrot, Meyers Parrot, Black-Headed Caique, or even an Orange-Winged Amazon would be a better choice for a new parrot owner.


----------



## draco23 (Oct 31, 2011)

Zoo-Man said:


> Unless your deaf, a Quaker Parakeet would be a bad choice for most people!
> 
> I have to disagree ..... as a family we have kept these birds for years without the noise problem !!!!


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Before I sugest any species I would say you realy need to consider what taking on such an inteligent and demanding animal means. Just having a spare cage is not a good reason alone to get a parrot. The time, attention and stimulation they need is on a far higher level than most pets and you need to be sure you can offer that for life before taking the bird on.


----------



## draco23 (Oct 31, 2011)

corvid2e1 said:


> Before I sugest any species I would say you realy need to consider what taking on such an inteligent and demanding animal means. Just having a spare cage is not a good reason alone to get a parrot. The time, attention and stimulation they need is on a far higher level than most pets and you need to be sure you can offer that for life before taking the bird on.


 
Couldnt agree more ...... alot of problems arise when new owners dont take the levels of care into consideration


----------



## v8imaging (Mar 22, 2011)

draco23 said:


> Couldnt agree more ...... alot of problems arise when new owners dont take the levels of care into consideration


thank you for your concern gentlemen but i didn't ask for any condescending bulls*it, i just asked for advice as to what i should be looking for before making a decision, whether i have a bird or not depends on the results of my research !


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

What is the actual size of the cage?

Having a bird (or more than one) is time consuming but most enjoyable - it all depends on how much spare time you have for them. How much time do you personally spend at home?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Parrots can and do make good pets if you have time and endless patience. I have kept and sold many hundreds of them over the years and In my opinion there are a few species that make good pets.

The jardines is awesome, generally quiet with a sort of burbling call, a good plump bright green bird.

Green cheeked conures are great but I find them noisy, well I guess they are related to macaws.

A good hand reared grey is great if you have the time

Lineateds parakeets are very quiet and easy to handle but don't speak as well, great starter bird!!! Like a more parroty looking budgie.

Senegals and meyers are a good bet if you get a good one.

If you have the money I have found galahs to be very good pets also.

I agree about Quakers! Very noisy, seriously you would want to live in the shed!

To conclude if I added another bird to my animal room it would have to be a jardines just because they look like a proper parrot and are generally friendly and quiet.


----------



## draco23 (Oct 31, 2011)

v8imaging said:


> thank you for your concern gentlemen but i didn't ask for any condescending bulls*it, i just asked for advice as to what i should be looking for before making a decision, whether i have a bird or not depends on the results of my research !


Well if you think that is condescending bull think again, it was just backing up a valid point. There are alot of people out there who want a parrot as a status symbol and dont care about the birds well being ....... And before you jump on the bandwagon, I am not accusing you of being one of those people. 
When making the choice, if you decide to go ahead that is, take into account your own lifestyle, as some birds will fit in and other wont.


----------



## v8imaging (Mar 22, 2011)

draco23 said:


> When making the choice, if you decide to go ahead that is, take into account your own lifestyle, as some birds will fit in and other wont.


exactly mate :2thumb: hence my question ! like my big burms, big boas and soon to be retic, i have no intention of "having a bird as a status symbol"  i need advice on the various birds, good points, bad points, problems, requirements and so on before deciding which bird or whether a bird would be a good choice given my current menagerie, research first, decision after, if thats ok with everyone that is :whistling2:


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

Have a look on here

Parrot Forum - Parrot Message Board - Parrot Link Forum

Lots of good advice and stuff about parrots.


----------



## Dibles (Nov 7, 2011)

lol:lol2:

budgie or zebra finch!


----------



## v8imaging (Mar 22, 2011)

:2thumb: thanks grannykins great site !


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

v8imaging said:


> exactly mate :2thumb: hence my question ! like my big burms, big boas and soon to be retic, i have no intention of "having a bird as a status symbol" i need advice on the various birds, good points, bad points, problems, requirements and so on before deciding which bird or whether a bird would be a good choice given my current menagerie, research first, decision after, *if thats ok with everyone that is* :whistling2:


To be fair, I think you're being a bit over-defensive- as an experienced animal keeper, you must have come across plenty of newbies who really don't realise what they are taking on- so it's a fair warning. I can say with confidence that my two, a Tinmeh African grey and a Senegal, are by far the most demanding animals I have, in terms of attention and emotional investment. The only caution I would add, although I'm sure you've thought about it already, is that of course, to the average big snake, a parrot would be a nice snack- so I'd make sure they never meet!


----------



## v8imaging (Mar 22, 2011)

> a parrot would be a nice snack- so I'd make sure they never meet!



:lol2:

how do you find the Senegal ?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

v8imaging said:


> :lol2:
> 
> how do you find the Senegal ?


To be honest, he's a stroppy little :censor:! He was hand-reared, and really affectionate and cuddly until he hit adolescence- now he's just as likely to try to take a chunk out of you as to 'kiss' you- and he really doesn't give any warning at all as to which it's going to be. I gather this is quite common with them, whereas conures and amazons are more consistant. But, for better or worse, he's part of the household, and when he's in the mood, he can be really fun to have around.


----------



## AraCyanea (May 30, 2011)

I am getting a Macaw soon hopefully, building my own indoor aviary in my room which is going to be roughly 2.4x1.8x1.8m in size. They are very demanding animals as I am sure you know from your little research. I would say you are probably better off getting something like a African Grey maybe, they are very talkative and noise level is not too bad from my experience and meeting with these beauty's. Conures and Amazons would be a nice choice too. If you get a parrot though, remember they are a life time commitment, they live just as long as we do and more for the bigger ones such as they Macaws like I am getting. Though smaller ones like Amazons and Conures can still live up to 50 years. So take that into consideration, can you give it to be a lifetime best friend.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

x-istealbears said:


> I am getting a Macaw soon hopefully, building my own indoor aviary in my room which is going to be roughly 2.4x1.8x1.8m in size. They are very demanding animals as I am sure you know from your little research. I would say you are probably better off getting something like a African Grey maybe, they are very talkative and noise level is not too bad from my experience and meeting with these beauty's. Conures and Amazons would be a nice choice too. I*f you get a parrot though, remember they are a life time commitment, they live just as long as we do and more for the bigger ones such as they Macaws like I am getting. Though smaller ones like Amazons and Conures can still live up to 50 years. So take that into consideration, can you give it to be a lifetime best friend.*


Which is, of course, why I still have Lexi the Senegal, despite his character faults. Intelligent birds like parrots hate disruption, and it would, in my view, be the height of iresponsibility to 'trade him in' just because there are aspects of his personality I don't like. I took on the commitment; I have to live up to it.

EDIT: And besides, he really can be fun to watch and listen to, and sometimes surprises me by going totally soppy for no apparent reason, lol!


----------

